# Mixing common/fancy goldfish - what's your experience?



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

The common goldfish will out compete the fancy for pretty much everything. It'll bully the facies too when it's big enough.


----------



## sweet chariot (Nov 14, 2010)

mistergreen said:


> The common goldfish will out compete the fancy for pretty much everything. It'll bully the facies too when it's big enough.


Have you had this happen personally?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I have kept two ruykins and an oranda with 2 commons in a 75 gal together before. I have heard that the commons will out compete the fancies for food before as well but if you spread the flakes out over the entire tank, your fancy goldfish will get their share. The commons might, however, pick on the flowing tails of some fancy goldfish, but mine never did. My common goldfish unfortunately did not live long. They were rescue fish that grew up in a goldfish bowl. They were about 2 inches when I got them and only reached 6 inches. So they were probably stunted from their time in the bowl. One died from a growth, that I believe was cancer and the other was just dead one day of unknown causes. The fancies outlived both of them by many years.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

sweet chariot said:


> Have you had this happen personally?


Yes sir.
Just look at them. One is built like a torpedo, the other like a balloon. Goldfish aren't the nicest of fishes. They will pick on anything weaker or sick. It's the carp in them.

You can always try to mix them. When the common is big enough, maybe you'll have another tank by then.


----------



## Psionic (Dec 22, 2011)

I used to have a fantail with a comet in a 55 gallon. Even with all the room the comet gobbled up most of the food. Even with flakes and pellets, your fantail won't get too much food. The comet went bye bye and I kept the fantail for about 7 years. 


-Val


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have had bad luck keeping different types of fancies together one of my orandas ended up eating the eyeball off my lionhead. i now have my slow moving lionheads seperate from my orandas. Keep close watch on your lionhead. i dont know what makes there eyes so delicous to other fish.


----------

